# Unusual color pattern



## Klaus14 (Dec 29, 2021)

so I just bought this handsome fella from a Pet Valu. I have never seen a betta with this color pattern before, and was wondering if anyone else has one, that can offer me some information on it. What is it called? He's a bigger fish as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm jealous! I love red on white.

All patterns that have blotches/splashes of color like that fall under the marble umbrella. If the red spot was on/near his head I think people would call this specific pattern "tancho." Not sure if he still qualifies but I love him anyway.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

His moght develop mote colour as he grows... He's still a baby and being white body he might have the marble gene. Feed him high quality food and hopefully he surprised you in future in burs of colour... I'm looking at his tail and I see nit of yellow already? Anyways please keep us updated.


----------

